# JONG-EE PICS



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww shes so cute...i like the length of her hair...looks good on her. is she ready for her birthday?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 14 2004, 02:44 PM
> *the little holes in the rug are holes that Jongee ate or dug up...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very cute pictures! Lexi used to dig holes and bite at my bathroom rug. I finally just got rid of it. Plus it was white (what was I thinking when I bought it







) and it was impossible to keep clean.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

shes beautiful!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I love her hair! That is how long Lexi's was when I cut it. It was so pretty but it was a matted mess.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is SUCH a beautiful lil' baby!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

She's so cute...how do you keep her so white (her face I mean) Bella's hair is about that lenght and I love it. She doesn't mat every easy but I do brush her EVERYDAY! My problem is the staining. She's 6 months old and she stains so easy. I'm doing the hydrogen peroxide on her and it's helping but I just started again.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Jong-ee is so beautiful. I love her big eyes


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's so lovely! NOW GO DO YOUR FINALS PROJECT!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I want her!!!!!!!!








If I can't have Charmypoo's babies...then I want Jong-ee!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i showed cynthia the pics....and cynthia was like "that looks like my little ellie". lol. its crazy how much they look alike.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 14 2004, 05:42 PM
> *i showed cynthia the pics....and cynthia was like "that looks like my little ellie".  lol.  its crazy how much they look alike.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23156*


[/QUOTE]

Hubby thinks I'm nuts when I say another malt looks like Brinkley...he says they ALL look alike...







He can't tell them apart...I showed him Jongee and Charmypoos pics and how the faces can be long / short etc...he said he saw that, but he still couldn't tell most of them apart...he he..only to malt lovers I guess.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 14 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Tlunn== how come u want jongee if u cant get charmpoo's babies?? why is jongee ur SECOND PIC???? huh?? hahah ... I WANT BRINKLEY !!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I think I just want a girl


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm having a big laugh everyone -- because everytime you give Jongee a compliment, you are giving my Tessa a compliment. Sisters who look alike for sure -- coat, size, face, eyes. The only thing that is different is that Tessa doesn't have a topknot yet. But when I post my pictures of Tessa, you are all going to say -- is that Jongee??? or Tessa???? Mee and I will play tricks on you. I wish I could go to the get together Thursday -- working is interfering with my fun. Phooey!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 14 2004, 02:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I LOVE this picture! Jong-ee cracks me up with her little feet out behind her, it's tooooo freakin' cute!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

I mailed you Tessa's picture yesterday. I bet it is in the mail today -- did your mail come yet? Tessa is 5 lbs but in her pictures she looks bigger. She got a hair trim on Saturday --and a Christmas cookie from the groomer which she immediately ran and hid somewhere. You are so sweet to have another get together for Tessa !!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

What a sweetie pie


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey MEE -- if Jongee can wait for you to be done with your finals, so can I and everybody else. So go and don't worry about us anymore.... just study !!!! Your mail is LATE in the day !!!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

"...me and dc cathy were talking about renting out a boat at a beach near Ventura with the dogs maybe next time..that would be fun !!! ..."

IN THE WINTER??? Mee and Dr. Cathy have lost their minds. : o


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

its only 70 degrees out. and you dont get in the water.









we can rent the big boat.


www.hopperboatrentals.com









it will be fun!!!! 


AND i also suggested going to Color Me Mine so we can get ceramic plates and cups with the dogs hand prints.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... too precious!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey! Stop making me jealous with your cute doggie!!  She looks like she never had a naughty stage!








Good luck on the finals!!

Jongee will be 1 in 4 days!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@Dec 14 2004, 06:43 PM
> *"...me and dc cathy were talking about renting out a boat at a beach near Ventura with the dogs maybe next time..that would be fun !!! ..."
> 
> IN THE WINTER??? Mee and Dr. Cathy have lost their minds.  : o
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23203*


[/QUOTE]

They've lost their minds LONG LONG LONG time ago


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

sorry... & 3 more days till Tessa's bday too!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 15 2004, 12:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've lost their minds LONG LONG LONG time ago








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23333
[/B][/QUOTE]

Buttercloud lost her mind LONG LONG LONG LONG LONG time ago, before i even lost my mind


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

mee, I LOVE looking at Jong-ee's pictures!!!! SO sweet.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

god i just love your jongee. she is such a little honey!!!!!!!!


----------

